# bsdinstall core dump



## ansarm (Jan 23, 2012)

The following commands generate a core on 9-RELEASE

[cmd=]#bsdinstall distfetch[/cmd]
[cmd=]#bsdinstall distextract[/cmd]


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2012)

Both assume various environment variables are set. It crashes when that's not the case.

http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html


----------

